# Shopnotes homemade router lift done w/pics



## rjwz28 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is my router lift made with the plans from Shopnotes. The only thing I did different was the top adjusting nut. The plans called for filing away the threaded rod and making a nut. Instead, I square drilled a hole in the center end and JBwelded a 1/4" allen bolt in. So now I can use a hex handled tool to raise and lower it as fast or slow as I want. I'm just waiting for my round insert to install on the top.

Thanks to all who answered my questions along my build.

It was fun to make. Any questions, let me know.

Thanks for looking.
Rob


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice Job! I'll take one!!!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Outstanding work. Looks great, and didn't cost more than a new router.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice job.
Made one for my router table also. Best plan Shopnote has ever posted. They work great.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

nice Job.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Can you provide a link to the Shopnotes article? or post a pdf? Looks great and simple enough for even me to make. Thanks. Happy New Year.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

mgdesigns said:


> Can you provide a link to the Shopnotes article? or post a pdf? Looks great and simple enough for even me to make. Thanks. Happy New Year.


Uh, it's copyrighted. Might call shop notes and buy the mag issue!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice lift ! congratulation !


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great job, it's nice to see someone else building one of these. I built mine just a few months back and wouldn't tak anything for it. It works great, a friend of mine bought one of the fancy new ones and paid $300+ for it, after he saw mine he said he wished he had got with me when i was building the one you built. I just can't see paying that kind of money if it's just going to be used once in a while. When i buy a tool, i feel like i got to make my money back on it. I hope that don't sound like i'm cheap, but i do enjoy building own if possible.

Thanks, and HAPPY NEW YEAR too ALL ! ! !

Jim


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice job. And it's always more fun making stuff like that yourself.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Which issue of ShopNotes is it in? Are the plans flexible enough to fit the P-C 7518 router?

Jimmy Dee


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice work! Can you you post what your lift materials cost? Interestingly, Rockler has their lift FX on sale for the month of January, in store for $ 159 vs $ 169 on line. I suspect that your materials cost less than 1/2 the cost of the Rockler lift.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## rjwz28 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jimmy Dee said:


> Which issue of ShopNotes is it in? Are the plans flexible enough to fit the P-C 7518 router?
> 
> Jimmy Dee


#121

Rob


----------



## rjwz28 (Nov 13, 2012)

woodman44 said:


> Nice work! Can you you post what your lift materials cost? Interestingly, Rockler has their lift FX on sale for the month of January, in store for $ 159 vs $ 169 on line. I suspect that your materials cost less than 1/2 the cost of the Rockler lift.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


Maybe around $25? It was also fun to build.

Rob


----------



## GUNNYSKI (Jan 2, 2013)

rjwz28 said:


> This is my router lift made with the plans from Shopnotes. The only thing I did different was the top adjusting nut. The plans called for filing away the threaded rod and making a nut. Instead, I square drilled a hole in the center end and JBwelded a 1/4" allen bolt in. So now I can use a hex handled tool to raise and lower it as fast or slow as I want. I'm just waiting for my round insert to install on the top.
> 
> Thanks to all who answered my questions along my build.
> 
> ...


Hey Rob - Great job and I just joined today while searching for the plans for this exact item. How can I get a set? Really appreciate any help. Gunny Ski


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

GUNNYSKI said:


> Hey Rob - Great job and I just joined today while searching for the plans for this exact item. How can I get a set? Really appreciate any help. Gunny Ski


Buy the magazine? Pretty sure they are copyrighted!! Here is a good video on making it, though!

Home-made router lift - YouTube


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice looking work.
If you're like me, you enjoy using your "home-made" tools much more than the bought ones.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice work Rob, not just your construction but your photos are well presented, your post has added to the list of things that I will try to find the time to do, I agree with the comment that said that making one is more satisfying than buying one, what you have shown is worth finding the time to do. NGM


----------



## rstandage (May 21, 2013)

I am going to make one of these router lifts but I can't find my issue of ShopNotes (#121) though it will probably show up eventually. I have all the rest... I am looking forward to making one asap.


----------



## prhen (May 20, 2013)

Looks great! I've been thinking of doing the same for my Makita 3612BR. Does this plan require modification to fit my router?
Paul


----------



## rodand1 (May 6, 2012)

*Router Lift Plans in Shop Notes Issue 121*

I'd like to build the router lift from the plans in Shop Notes Issue 121 but I don't have that issue. I have gone to the Shop Notes website and they do not sell individual back issues. They offer a DVD for about $100 with many issues, but I don't want to spend $100 to get plans from one issue. Anyone willing to sell their Issue 121 of Shop Notes? If you won't sell it, will you rent it?


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I have a copy if you still need it, send me a Private Message


----------



## Randy in Calgary (Oct 23, 2011)

rjwz28 said:


> This is my router lift made with the plans from Shopnotes. The only thing I did different was the top adjusting nut. The plans called for filing away the threaded rod and making a nut. Instead, I square drilled a hole in the center end and JBwelded a 1/4" allen bolt in. So now I can use a hex handled tool to raise and lower it as fast or slow as I want. I'm just waiting for my round insert to install on the top.
> 
> Thanks to all who answered my questions along my build.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I know this is an old post, but I am new to the Forum and do not have the required minimum 10 posts to be able to send PM's. I hope the original poster gets this message.

I see that your router is a Milwaukee. Is that the 5625? If so, did you have to modify the Shopnotes plans or did the router fit the plans as published?

Thanks
Randy


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

rodand1 said:


> I'd like to build the router lift from the plans in Shop Notes Issue 121 but I don't have that issue. I have gone to the Shop Notes website and they do not sell individual back issues. They offer a DVD for about $100 with many issues, but I don't want to spend $100 to get plans from one issue. Anyone willing to sell their Issue 121 of Shop Notes? If you won't sell it, will you rent it?


When I first joined the Forum I would have considered a 100 for a dvd on woodworking outrageous. Looking back I have spent way more than that on books and magazines. (including a shop notes subscription) 

I would have saved lots of time and money buying the back issues DVD of shop notes. 
Or 100 for a DVD or 300+ for a lift?


----------



## rjwz28 (Nov 13, 2012)

Randy in Calgary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is an old post, but I am new to the Forum and do not have the required minimum 10 posts to be able to send PM's. I hope the original poster gets this message.
> 
> ...


Randy, mine is the 5615 and as far as I can remember, I built the lift exactly like in the plans and it fit really good. 

Rob


----------



## MeRLiN4U (Jan 14, 2013)

*in millimeters*

This router lift is great and my cousine in the US sended me an issue from Shopnotes 121 and he even scanned it to me but I have a little problem.
from the page 34 to 39 I understand it but the measurment I rely dont understand because everything I do is in millimeters so thats my little problem.
I have e-mailed to woodworkers and the have a selling plan but they have not sended me an aswear yet about the millimeters measures.
I tried to make it just from the pictures but I am a starter still in woodmaking but I love it and I bought everything from setcrews to the long rod.
Well if there is anybody that has the same problem as I do just send me an message and I have even watched Steve Ramsey a couple of times when he makes the router lift but without the exactly measures it is hard. Thanks. /M


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If it's converting from Imperial to Metric, there are several online calculators available. This one has a little of everything: Conversion tables for length and distances including Miles, Kilometers, Meters, Yards and Feet., but you have to convert the imperial fraction to decimal first. For example, 7/16"=0.4375" then convert to metric. This site appears to allow the input of the fraction which takes a step out of the conversion, Online Conversion - Common Length Conversions. Hope this helps.

Of course once you get the dimensions converted, make sure to adjust your work for the diameter of your router motor. No sense in making the lift for a 3.5" diameter motor if yours is not that size. Consider the plan to be a guide that can be adjusted to the hardware you are able to find in your area.

earl


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

MeRLiN4U said:


> This router lift is great and my cousine in the US sended me an issue from Shopnotes 121 and he even scanned it to me but I have a little problem.
> from the page 34 to 39 I understand it but the measurment I rely dont understand because everything I do is in millimeters so thats my little problem.
> I have e-mailed to woodworkers and the have a selling plan but they have not sended me an aswear yet about the millimeters measures.
> I tried to make it just from the pictures but I am a starter still in woodmaking but I love it and I bought everything from setcrews to the long rod.
> Well if there is anybody that has the same problem as I do just send me an message and I have even watched Steve Ramsey a couple of times when he makes the router lift but without the exactly measures it is hard. Thanks. /M


I refer you to a long-standing thread started by one of our most respected members, HarrySin, that deals with the metric-imperial issue:
"The utter stupidity of Imperial measurements".
While the US (and unfortunately Canada, with respect to router related issues) use Imperial unit, the Imperial units are defined in metric terms: the most important for you is 1 inch = 25.4 mm.


----------



## Txwoodman1 (Mar 20, 2014)

*plan locating*



rjwz28 said:


> This is my router lift made with the plans from Shopnotes. The only thing I did different was the top adjusting nut. The plans called for filing away the threaded rod and making a nut. Instead, I square drilled a hole in the center end and JBwelded a 1/4" allen bolt in. So now I can use a hex handled tool to raise and lower it as fast or slow as I want. I'm just waiting for my round insert to install on the top.
> 
> Thanks to all who answered my questions along my build.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob, 
I was wondering if you could help me with getting that issue of shop notes.
I cant seem to find the correct way to order 1 issue and that set of plans is all I am after. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

I have one magazine from Shop Notes...and it's the 121 issue. I can't remember how I got it but I know I've had it for a few years. Guess I'm gonna have to give it a shot. My only concern is that you can adjust the tracks if it's not perpendicular to your top as in the north/south direction with the adjustment screws but what if it's off in the east/west direction...Maybe I'm just over analyzing it.
But first I need to build a table saw sled...I wasn't that impresses with my first build a few years ago.
On the table saw sled, what's a better material? Plywood or MDF?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I for years used this little program that was made by a friend. It allows you to enter fractionary numbers without having to convert. fontionne it very well, 
One slight problem, always have a fraction after the integer 
Eg to convert 5 ", write 4" 1/1 
but to convert 5 "3/32 must be written 5 '3/32 
Address: " *lescopeaux.asso.fr*" *Divers* and you scroll down to where it is written in blue, "*Encore un logiciel*"


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is a snopshot


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

1 mm = .03937" for those who are interested. I know this is an old thread but it seems interest in save money has brought it back.


----------



## Cordyline (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the link Santé, here in England we use feet/inches and metric mm; Never the twain shall meet !
Cordy


----------



## shuja.shaher (Oct 18, 2014)

Great!!!
that is a fixed base router
Does anybody have a router lift for plunge router?????


----------



## kentuk55 (Sep 12, 2012)

Super nice build Rob. I've gotta do this one of these days. Thnx for posting


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job ! Do you keep the lower bottom bolts fairly snug so the lift cannot move during routing due to vibration?
I always find these home built ones amazing . Inexpensive and does the job


----------



## Cordyline (Sep 7, 2014)

Shuja
I use a cheap scissor lift to raise and lower my Hitachi M12 VE plunge router, basic - but easy to change cutters above table


----------



## Hentie (Aug 22, 2016)

Excellent, really good


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Dang thats nice.Makes me want to make one!!!!


----------

